# Skimmer Selbstbau weil auf dem Markt alles teuer?



## tobi16 (19. Mai 2009)

.. nicht nur teuer sondern auch wenig wirksam...

 ich habe hier im Forum bisher keinen Thread gelesen, wo Skimmer nicht irgendwie modifiziert wurden, um das Ziel zu erreichen. Warum nicht gleich selber bauen?

Es gibt solche mit Standfuß (geht bei mir nicht, alles zu uneben) oder welche die schwimmend mit Gewicht ins Wasser gezogen werden sollen, das funktioniert alles nicht ohne Stress, dabei sind die Teile nur zwei Eimer mit etwas Styropor drin und kosten dafür viel zu viel.

Auch der SwimSkin25 hat mich nicht überzeugt, er schwimmt irgend wo hin wo er nicht soll und schwimmt gerne auf, das er ans Ufer kommt und der Wasseraustritt ihn zu Fall bringt. Hinbinden, ja gut, aber er saugt nur vonb einer Seite ein. Viel Lärm und wenig Leistung, gefällt mir nicht.

Wer eine Idee zum Selbstbau hat möge mir mal eine solche unterbreiten, wie siehts aus? 
Oder ich muss weiter auf dem Markt suchen....


----------



## schrope (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Skimmer Selbstbau weil auf dem Markt alles teuer?*

Hallo!

Es lebe das Schwerkraftsystem! 
Hierfür kostet ein Skimmer überhaupt nicht viel, hat kein Sieb das sich zusetzt und saugt von allen Seiten alles ein! 

MfG,
Peter


----------



## tobi16 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Skimmer Selbstbau weil auf dem Markt alles teuer?*

ok, mal für Dummies: Das was du meinst sind diese Filter die aus mehreren Tonnen bestehen und das Wasser dort durch gepumpt wird ?


----------



## schrope (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Skimmer Selbstbau weil auf dem Markt alles teuer?*

Hi!

Ich meine ein Schwerkraft-__ Filtersystem. <--Für nähere Info auf den Crosslink klicken

MfG,
Peter


----------



## karsten. (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Skimmer Selbstbau weil auf dem Markt alles teuer?*

ok. nochmal für Dummis 

bei Schwerkraftsystem steht die Pumpe nach dem Filter
bei gepumpter Version davor 

das hat erst mal garnix mit der Filterart oder Filterform zu tun 

das steht zu Skimmern bei uns in der Mac Gyver Ecke

mfG


----------



## tobi16 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Skimmer Selbstbau weil auf dem Markt alles teuer?*

danke, nochmal off topic zum __ Filtersystem:

Mehrere Tonnen hintereinander das wäre natürlich nicht übel- der Aufwand im Moment etwas zu hoch, ein Anbringen der Rohre unterhalb des Wasserspiegels ist im Nachhinein schwieriger als gleich beim Bau des Teichs.

Was mich nur etwas wundert :
das Wasser gelangt in den Filter, aber wie gelangt der Schmutz dorthin, der ja auf dem gesamten Grund des Teichs abgelagert ist? (Aufwühlen, dann ginge es wohl)
Mein Problem: Wasser relativ klar, aber auf dem Boden Algenflocken, die keine Pumpe erfasst.

bezüglich Skimmer später - muss weg


----------



## Olli.P (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Skimmer Selbstbau weil auf dem Markt alles teuer?*

Hi Tobi,

siehste, bei sowas liebe ich meine Pumpenschacht. 

Alle Schieber zu machen bis der PS fast leer iss, dann den Schieber vom BA öffnen und durch den dann entstehenden Sog kommt da schon einiges an die Wasseroberfläche im PS. 
Und dann auch in den Vorfilter/Filter.....


----------



## tobi16 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Skimmer Selbstbau weil auf dem Markt alles teuer?*

das ist schön für dich Olli, und was soll ich nun machen?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Skimmer Selbstbau weil auf dem Markt alles teuer?*



tobi16 schrieb:


> das ist schön für dich Olli, und was soll ich nun machen?



Ist ganz Simpel,
mit einem feinen Kescher die Algenteppiche rauskeschern, mach ich auch. Oder ich schiebe sie mit einem Besen zum BA und von dort gehts in die PK


----------



## tobi16 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Skimmer Selbstbau weil auf dem Markt alles teuer?*

danke, aber wo gehts hier zum Glossar?
ich komm nich drauf!
BK Bundeskanzler? PK Postkutsche?

Schon blöd wenn man blöd is. Ich sach doch, für Dummies bitte

Jedenfalls bin ich nicht der einzige mit Algenflocken auf Grund. Das ist klasse-----

trotzdem, das Thema ist noch nicht durch... Teich ist genau vor dem Tannenwald, Nadeln sorgen für Gerbstoffe... anderes Zeug kommt auch jedes Jahr rein, muss unbedingt die Oberfläche sauber kriegen..

dachte da an irgend sowas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cCmMe3MgDw


----------



## KingLui (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Skimmer Selbstbau weil auf dem Markt alles teuer?*

Hi Tobi ich hatte Das Problemm auch! 

Schwimmskimmer ging nicht.....  der Test mit dem meines Nachbarn war ein Albtraum  !!!!! Also andere lösung der Skimmer von Oase zu groß und zu teuer !!!!

War dann mal beim Koihändler um die Ecke der muss sich ja mit sowas auskennen hat auch geklappt die Lösung ein Skimmer von Messner klein und effektiv 

Hab Ihn einfach an eine zweite Pumpe angeschlossen (4000l. /h) zwei kleine Flache Steine auf den schlauch Skimmer hält und  gleicht Wasserstände bis zu 5 cm alleine aus und hat meine kleinen schwimmenden Algen in 2 std. komplett in den UVC vorklärer zu Vernichten geschick !!!! 

Das ding Kostet um die 35 - 40€ finde ich eigentlich voll OK 

Für mich war das die beste lösung da mein kleiner stark in der Sonne steht
und diese kleinen Schwimmalgen echt der Horror waren!!!


Anbei mal zwei Bilder:


LG 

Chris


----------



## tobi16 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Skimmer Selbstbau weil auf dem Markt alles teuer?*

aha, scheint zu funktionieren... toll .. vielleicht probier ichs nochmal mit so einem in der Art, vielleicht den zum Stellen


----------

